# Hardware > Hardware Reviews >  Κάρτες με "Prism" Based Chipset

## sinonick

Από ότι έχω καταλάβει για να χρησιμοποιήσει κανείς WiFi κάρτες σε pc με Linux και HostAP θα πρέπει αυτές να χρησιμοποιούν το Prism και όχι κάποιο άλλο chip (πχ Tsakiris, Atheros, Lays).

Η ερώτησή μου τώρα είναι η εξής:
Ποιές κάρτες χρησιμοποιούν Prism και συνεπώς είναι συμβατές με το HostAP;

Από όσα έχω ακούσει εδώ οι NetGear 11b, οι NetGear 11g;

Από το ψάξιμο μέχρι στιγμής που έχω κάνει είδα πως οι περισσότερες 11g συσκευές είναι βασισμένες στο Atheros.

Γενικά όμως η απορία μου είναι *ποιές κάρτες είναι συμβατές με το HostAP*.

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## m0bius

Όσες κάρτες βασίζονται στο Intersil Prism2/2.5/3 χρησιμοποιούν το hostap. 
Το PrismGT (802.11g) χρησιμοποιεί τους drivers prism54 (οι οποίοι είναι καταπληκτικοί - και με ρύθμιση ισχύος) 
Τέλος οι Atheros based cards με το madwifi (το οποίο λόγω του ότι προσπαθεί να εφαρμόσει τα FCC Regulations δεν σε αφήνει να παίξεις με την ισχύ)

Tώρα αναφορικά με το ποιές κάρτες έχουν τι μπορείς να τα βρείς στο net (νομίζω κάπου αναφερθεί ξανα ένα link εδωμέσα γύρω από αυτό το θέμα) στο: http://www.linux-wlan.org/docs/wlan_adapters.html.gz

Επιπλέον για τις συσκευές που λειτουργούν με τον prism54, κοίταξε εδώ: http://prism54.org/supported_cards.php

Τέλος για τις atheros based cards, θα τις βρείς εδώ: http://madwifiwiki.thewebhost.de/wiki/WifiCards

----------


## sinonick

α, και κάτι ακόμη. αν ξέρει κάποιος συγκεκριμένα για τις: D-Link DWL-520+, NetGear WG311 (11g)

----------


## m0bius

> α, και κάτι ακόμη. αν ξέρει κάποιος συγκεκριμένα για τις: D-Link DWL-520+, NetGear WG311 (11g)


Νetgear WG311 - Atheros Based - Madwifi
(Ύπαρχει μία φήμη ότι υπάρχουν 3 revisions της συγκεκριμένης κάρτας και ότι μόνο το rev 2 έχει το Atheros chipset πάνω, ενώ ένα λέγεται ότι έχει και prismGT, πάντως από όσο έχω ψάξει, αυτές που φέρνει το πλαίσιο είναι rev 2)

D-Link DWL-520+ - TI - Δεν το έχω ξαναακούσει δυστυχώς


Μιας και αναφέρθηκε η Netgear WG311 να πώ λιγάκι την εμπειρία μου με αυτή την κάρτα. Ως γνωστόν οι madwifi δεν υποστηρίζουν ρύθμιση ισχύος, λόγω του ότι θέλουν οι authors να πληρεί τα FCC Regulations αλλά παρόλα αυτά εκπέμπει υπερβολικά πάνω από τα φυσιολογικά.

Επικοινώνησα προ καιρού με τον author και μου είπε ότι η κάρτα πέρνει το Regulatory Domain από την EEPROM της κάρτας και ρυθμίζει το cap σύμφωνα με αυτό. Το πρόβλημα όμως με τις κάρτες που έρχονται ελλάδα δεν έχουν το ETSI στην EEPROM τους και κατά συνέπεια να εκπέμπουν πολύ πάνω από το φυσιολογικό γιατί πιθανότατα χρησιμοποιούν το Regulatory Domain της χώρας κατασκευής (πχ Αμερική).

Ο author μου είχε πεί ότι θα το κοίταζε το θέμα αλλά δυστυχώς έχει περάσει ένας μήνας και ούτε φωνή ούτε ακρόαση. (Πάντως υπάρχουν κάποιοι έτοιμοι wireless routers - commercial - οι οποίοι έχουν αλλάξει τους drivers ώστε να υπάρχει txpower)

----------


## Achille

Για hostap στην ελληνική αγορά θα βρεις Netgear MA311-GE PCI με Prism 2.5 στο Πλαίσιο. Οι κάρτες που αναφέρεις δεν παίζουν με το HostAP.

----------


## paravoid

> D-Link DWL-520+ - TI - Δεν το έχω ξαναακούσει δυστυχώς


Χρησιμοποιεί το Texas Instruments ACX100
http://acx100.sourceforge.net/
Δεν είναι ό,τι καλύτερο αλλά από το τίποτα...

----------


## sinonick

Παιδιά χιλια ευχαριστώ λύσατε ΟΛΕΣ μου τις απορίες, αν και να πω την αμαρτία μου απογοητεύτηκα. Ήθελα να βρω μία καρτούλα που να παίζει σε 11g και να μπορώ να την χρησιμοποιήσω σε Linux με το HostAP.
Κάρτες με το Prism54 παίζουν στο HostAP;
Κάποιο URL του HostAP υπάρχει;

Αν ξέρετε κάποια τέτοια κάρτα στην ελληνική ή και στην ξένη αγορά πείτε μου σας παρακαλώ.

και πάλι ευχαριστώ, Νίκος

----------


## papashark

Χμ... Δεν θέλεις κάρτα με g.....

Για πολλούς λόγους δεν τις χρησιμοποιούμε επείτηδες στο awmn.

----------


## sinonick

ΟΚ παιδιά με πείσατε. Μόλις είδα ένα topic για τα 2000AP και το πήρα απόφαση...

Και να 'ναι καλά ο VCore που ακούει sasha όπως μαρτυρά το Winamp του...

Ευχαριστώ και πάλι.

----------


## BarbariaN

> Νetgear WG311 - Atheros Based - Madwifi
> (Ύπαρχει μία φήμη ότι υπάρχουν 3 revisions της συγκεκριμένης κάρτας και ότι μόνο το rev 2 έχει το Atheros chipset πάνω, ενώ ένα λέγεται ότι έχει και prismGT, πάντως από όσο έχω ψάξει, αυτές που φέρνει το πλαίσιο είναι rev 2)


H netgear WG311 * v1*  , ναι έχει το Atheros chipset πάνω.... έλα όμως που τώρα πλέον κυκλοφορεί και WG 311 * v2*  , που αντί για το Atheros "φοράει" το ACX111 .... Αυτές φέρνει το Πλαίσιο τώρα ... όσο για ρύθμιση ισχύος.... ούτε με σφαίρες  ::  

Από προσωπική εμπειρία μακριά από την συγκεκριμένη κάρτα... μακριά και αγαπημένα  ::

----------


## Vcore

Και για να είναι πιο ολοκληρωμένη η απάντηση και να έχω και προσωπικά σαφή εικόνα σε G δεν παίζουμε γιατί για να παίξεις βανδαλίζεις 3 κανάλια μαζί και τις συχνότητες αυτών (μεγαλύτερο εύρος) ενώ σε b παίζεις μόνο σε ένα κανάλι με συγκεκριμένη συχνότητα η κάνω λάθος?

Κάτι τέτοιο κατάλαβα όταν έπεζα σε G. ΑΥτό το βλέπεις και στην πράξη όταν το Ap παίζει σε G Και σε κανάλι 10 για παράδειγμα μπορείς να βάλεις τον πελάτη στο 9 και να παίξει κανονικά!!!

 ::  
Τα λέμε παίδες  ::

----------


## m0bius

Διορθώστε με αν κάνω λάθος αλλά ίσως αν έχεις ευρωπαική συσκεύη 802.11g να μπορείς να την βάλεις στο channel 13 αφήνοντας τα υπόλοιπα κανάλια σχετικά ελεύθερα. Πρακτικά αν ισχύει αυτό ίσως είναι η καλύτερη λύση για το 802.11g

----------


## papashark

> Και για να είναι πιο ολοκληρωμένη η απάντηση και να έχω και προσωπικά σαφή εικόνα σε G δεν παίζουμε γιατί για να παίξεις βανδαλίζεις 3 κανάλια μαζί και τις συχνότητες αυτών (μεγαλύτερο εύρος) ενώ σε b παίζεις μόνο σε ένα κανάλι με συγκεκριμένη συχνότητα η κάνω λάθος?
> 
> Κάτι τέτοιο κατάλαβα όταν έπεζα σε G. ΑΥτό το βλέπεις και στην πράξη όταν το Ap παίζει σε G Και σε κανάλι 10 για παράδειγμα μπορείς να βάλεις τον πελάτη στο 9 και να παίξει κανονικά!!!
> 
>  
> Τα λέμε παίδες


Το νόημα το έχεις πιάσει, αν και υπάρχουν 2 μικρές διορθώσεις :

1) Και το 802.11b το ίδιο εύρος πιάνει, απλά κάνει μια καμπύλη, εκπέμποντας λίγο στις άκρες και πολύ στο κέντρο, ενώ το g εκπέμπει σε όλο το φάσμα το ίδιο. Έτσι στο b μπορείς να έχεις μια μικρή επικάλυψη ενώ στο g όχι.

2) Από το παραπάνω, το g είναι πιο ευάλωτο σε παρεμβολές και θόρυβο, αφου επειδή χρησιμοποιεί το ίδιο όλο το φάσμα που τρώει, απαιτεί να είναι το ίδιο καθαρά όλα τα κανάλια που τρώει.
Το b αντίθετα, αντέχει περισσότερο θόρυβο στα ακριανά του κανάλια.

----------


## papashark

> Διορθώστε με αν κάνω λάθος αλλά ίσως αν έχεις ευρωπαική συσκεύη 802.11g να μπορείς να την βάλεις στο channel 13 αφήνοντας τα υπόλοιπα κανάλια σχετικά ελεύθερα. Πρακτικά αν ισχύει αυτό ίσως είναι η καλύτερη λύση για το 802.11g


Ναι, μπορείς να το κάνεις. Είναι και πιο καθαρά τα κανάλια συνήθως εκεί πάνω.

----------


## sinonick

το b από όσο ξέρω για κάθε κανάλι χρειάζεται 25Mhz εύρος, το g πόσο χρειάζεται;

το turbo g; έχω ακούσει περίπτωση που χρησιμοποιεί δύο κανάλια, έχω ακούσει όμως και για περίπτωση που στέλνει μεγαλύτερα πακέτα και κλέβει από το overhead.

καλά ρε παιδιά που το ξεθάψατε το post ένα μήνα πριν....  ::

----------


## papashark

Και το b αλλά και το g τρώνε 22Μhz

To g+ τρώει 44Mhz.

----------


## papashark

> το turbo g..... έχω ακούσει όμως και για περίπτωση που στέλνει μεγαλύτερα πακέτα και κλέβει από το overhead.


Tα g+ που δουλεύουν στα 108mbit τρώνε τα 44, αυτά που δουλεύουν στα 72mbit κάνουν μεγαλύτερο multiplexing στην συχνότητα (νομίζω).

----------


## treloskostas

Το μονο που γνωρίζω ότι αρκετά από τα wi-fi chips σχεδιάζονται και αναπτύσσονται στην Ελλάδα... Ο Πρόεδρος είναι Έλληνας βλέπεις και μένει στην Callifornia (ή San Jose I think). Γι'αυτό και υλοποιούνται εκεί. Ναι καλά ακούς στην Ελλάδα και πιο συγκεκριμένα στην Πάτρα.... Η έδρα βλέπεις είναι στην Πάτρα... Έχει παράρτημα και στην Αθήνα.  ::  Πες μου αν μπορείς να βρείς πιο ακριβώς είναι το chip που φοράει να ρωτήσω και να σου πω λεπτομέρειες. Confidential πάντα εκ των έσω...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## wintech2003

http://www.corporate-ir.net/ireye/ir_si ... cript=2200

Όντως ειναι Ελληνας και πολύ σωστα λες οτι έχει παραρτηματα στην Αθηνα και στην Πάτρα (κάντε ενα job search ανα location  ::  )

----------


## treloskostas

Όποια πληροφορία μπορώ να δώσω σχετικά με την Atmel και τα chip που φοράνε αρκετά προιόντα στην αγορα των ασύρματων συσκευών είναι κάτι παραπάνω από εύκολο να σας δώσω. Δεν κατάλαβα πάντως αυτό για το " (κάντε ενα job search ανα location) " αλλά δεν πειράζει. Cu!  ::

----------


## wintech2003

Απλά εννουσα οτι ενας ευκολος τρόπος να δεις τα παραρτήματα της εταιρίας ειναι να πας στο Careers.
Εκει μπορεις να κανεις job search ανα location, οπότε στην λίστα θα διαπιστώσεις ότι όντως υπάρχουν παραρτήματα στην Αθήνα και στην Πάτρα.

That's all  ::

----------


## Somnius

> Δημοσιεύθηκε: Σαβ Μάρ 27, 2004 7:53 pm
> 
> Χμ... Δεν θέλεις κάρτα με g.....
> 
> Για πολλούς λόγους δεν τις χρησιμοποιούμε επείτηδες στο awmn.


*Προηδοποίηση... ΕΙΜΑΙ NEWBIE στο WiFi θέμα..* 

Διάβασα μερικούς λόγους πιο πάνω.. 

Eγώ έχω την USR 100Mbps 802.11g Turbo PC Card με Upgrade sta 125Mbps, δλδ δεν παίζει να κάνω δουλειά με αυτή? Γιατί την αγόρασα νομίζοντας πως είναι γ$%@τη για αυτή την δουλειά..  ::   ::

----------


## netsailor

Δες εδώ http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=52677#52677 και μετά πέτα την  ::

----------


## Somnius

> ... και μετά πέτα την


Φτού.. πωωωω όχι ρε γαμώτο.. καλά τώρα τι να κάνω την έχω 1 μήνα στανταρ.. θα παω στο μαγαζί μπας και την τραμπαρω μια καμία b, πωωωω την τρέλα μου.. "Ναι είναι η καλύτερη είναι πόσα Mpbs, πρέπει να έχεις μια τέτοια.." Καλά.. χεχ.. ρε παιδιά μια καλή μάρκα, τώρα που τα πήρα στο κρανίο, να παω να την πάρω *τώρα*..

*Φτού* ξανά..!!!

_Υ.Γ. γρήγορη απάντηση.. thanx φιλε..!_

----------


## DVD_GR

εδω ισχυει ενα παλιο λαικο ρητο ο γρηγορος παει γρηγορα αλλα ισως δεν φτασει,ο αργος σιγουρα θα φτασει!!

----------


## Somnius

Φτού ξανά..

έχω γεμίσει χλέπες το laptop..!!!  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Ypoulh_Miksa

γεια χαρα!πρωτη φορα παρακολουθω το forum αυτο μιας και είμαι νέος χρήστης.Ο λόγος που ηρθα σε αυτό το site είναι ο εξής : απο οσα ξερω (που είναι λίγα) οι κάρτες ασύρματης δικτύωσης διαθέτουν κάποιους αισθητήρες για την αποστολή και λήψη των δεδομένων..θέλω να βρώ ποία chipset (ή οπως τα λένε) είναι και να μπορεσω να τα αναγνωρίσω πάνω σε μία κάρτα ασύρματου δικτύου. Στη συνεχεία να βρώ το ηλεκτρικό κύκλομα το οποίο διαθέτουν δηλαδή το ηλεκτρικό σχεδιάγραμμα που έχουν......Μπορεί να με βοηθήσει κανείς ή είμαι χαμένοσ στο διάστημα??????

----------


## mojiro

http://www.awmn.net/plugmein/

----------


## Ypoulh_Miksa

Γεία ! mojiro το site που είπες με βοήθησε πολύ αλλα εχω μερικες απορίες ...ποιό απο όλα τα chipset είναι αυτο που ψάχνω;έχει μέσα ti hermes και άλλα ...ψιλομπερδευτικα...ευχαριστω όμως γιατι βρήκα πληροφορίες πολυ χρήσιμες!

----------

